# No Display... System booting and shutting down properly.. SOS!!!



## sude (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Friends,
Coming directly to the point. I am facing a strange issue with my system. 
As the Title says.. Theres no display on my monitor, though the system is booting properly. the greatest proof is that i can hear the windows login tone as well as the shutdown one... but NO DISPLAY.

About the system:
Age: 7 years.
P4 1.7 Ghz, Intel D845GLAD motherboard, 1Gb RAM, 40Gb HDD, 15" CRT Monitor.

It seems that a bios update may be useful. The Intel site recommends only two ways of bios update, Express (update within windows) and iFlash (copying to pendrive and upd at boot).
The first way is not possible as i am not able to view anything, second one needs usb booting, i doubt whether USB BOOTING option is ticked in BIOS.. 

Any idea whether this can be done by creating a bootable disk with the BIOS update files.??

In your opinion what should have happened.??

Any help (ASAP) would be seriously appreciated..
Sorry if i am duplicating this issue previously posted here in digit forum.

Regards,
SUDE


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey, GLAD was my first MOBO. 

What have you tried till now?

I would suggest,
1>Cable connections
2>Remove ur RAM sticks and plug it again
3>Remove CMOS battery and put again.

This kind of issues I used to face with my GLAD too, found my RAM is faulty....


----------



## sude (Jun 30, 2010)

Great to know that rhitwick,
Well I have checked all the three points u mentioned. no success....

_SUDE


----------



## asingh (Jun 30, 2010)

@OP:
I doubt a BIOS flash will correct things for you. Past 7 years it has been working fine, so a BIOS update is not needed.

You try what *Rhitwick* has suggested and also take out the RAM, and blow a couple of times on the docks. I think it is a monitor problem. Since Windows is loading. With a faulty DIMM it would not even boot. Try a different monitor cable and/or different monitor. Let us know.


----------



## sude (Jul 1, 2010)

well asigh... The points ritwick mentioned i have carried out at first, without delay... but no success.. even i have tried booting the system 1 RAM at a time (i have 2 RAMs - 512*2) but no help...

As far as the monitor is concerned, its perfectly okay.. as i watch tv on it (though tv tuner).. no issues..

One of my friend faced similar issue some months back.. he said that the BIOS update has solved the issue...
He concluded that the technician also mentioned that this had happened due to a power fluctuation.

Well will try flashing the BIOS with recent one and let u know!...

_SUDE


----------



## Neuron (Jul 1, 2010)

Doesn't at all look like a problem with the bios.It must be a problem with the monitor.
To check the monitor, remove the signal cable from your pc.If the monitor is functioning well you will get some error message on the screen like "signal cable disconnected" or similar.


----------



## hemantpl (Jul 1, 2010)

as you can hear windows sounds that means their is no problem with you m/b, their is definitely problem with you monitor, if you have any friend with PC you can try connecting ur CPU to their monitor and see if their is display, only after that you can rule out any problems with m/b, if their was any problem like ram or bios your system would not been able to log in to windows.


----------



## asingh (Jul 1, 2010)

I am 100% sure, it is not a BIOS issue. How can suddenly a BIOS flash be required after so many years, makes no logical sense to me. And most of the times BIOS flash do not correct things -- they open up new possibilities or unlock limitations on the board. Higher FSB clock, new socket compatibility, connectivity lane change, stuff like that.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2010)

as it is CRT and is 7 years old
it must be the problem with the picture tube
happened with my frnds pc too
ended up in changing the monitor


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 1, 2010)

Let me be extreme but a possible reason is that ur mobo grafix chip is fried. Take ur borad to some service center and test it...

In between if possible check ur monitor with other systems, (oh u told its fine as u watch TV on it....hmmm, then its the grafix chip)


----------



## kaudey (Jul 1, 2010)

One question...is the display working till windows boots up (eg if you are able to go to the BIOS) or is it not working through out?


----------



## azzu (Jul 1, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Let me be extreme but a possible reason is that ur mobo grafix chip is fried. Take ur borad to some service center and test it...
> 
> In between if possible check ur monitor with other systems, (oh u told its fine as u watch TV on it....hmmm, then its the grafix chip)


Was About to say this 

definetly IGP problem or vga connector is fried


----------



## sude (Jul 2, 2010)

@Asigh.. true, even for me flashing the bios to getting rig of this issue seems strange, but as mentioned a similar thing happened to a friend and he was prescribed a bios flash (may case may be different.. true.)

Well, I have tried removing the cable and I have been faced with the floating warning on monitor (No Signal Detected).

@piyush120290.... THE MONITOR IS PRETTY FINE... as, as mentioned earlier, I watch TV on the same monitor and thats functioning FINE...

@rhitwick... I think u r right and its high time i should face the reality that there might be some issue with the graphics section of my motherboard!.. Lets see will have a technician check, next work offday...

@Kaudey... Well.. NO, no display is seen from the time the CPU powers on till it shuts down!

@hemantpl... I have tried monitor on a friends PC, ALL OK...

@AJJU... seems like VGA is the culprit...

Let me know on any queries....

Thanks a lot so far..

_SUDE


----------



## sude (Jul 21, 2010)

@pals....
Ahhhh ... to my utmost fear.. The devilish thing had happened to my system as predicted by many of you.. The VGA has fried... 

I am asked to get myself a new MOBO.
I enquired some shops in bangalore (SP Road). they said they had Zebronics and Millenium 845G chipset motherboard @ 1500 and 1850 rupees respectively...

How are they? I am thinking of going with MSI, Asus or original Intel 845GL chipset MoBo. but dont have that time to survey shops... 

Any suggestions>?? or any idea any autho. dealer from whom i can get this?

Quick help needed. I am thinking of replacing the old mobo with the new by this weekend!

Thanks in advance.
_SUDE


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2010)

Just one question Sude, ur 845GLAD is gone...u've got an excuse to upgrade...
Why not?

And, I've no idea about 845 series boards of recent times.
Just check for how many USB ports available, if AGP slots are available, RAM slots and max freq limit.

Just check for these points b4 settling down for one.

AND, my 845 had the same issue I repaired and sold it then....bought one Asrock board


----------



## sude (Jul 21, 2010)

@rhitwick's... good question! this is because, I have no specific plans to upgrade my system at the present time but surely in future (near future may be) this is because of limited paisa i am having rite nw..  
and Even I am thinking of the same. Get it a new mobo and after a couple of months tatabyebye.. Then will get myself a new sys.

well will keep in mind while considering the new mobo.

Can you let me know the ASrock model num. (if u remember)!!!

____________________

*Hi again,
I was browsing the net for a solution to my issue, when i came across this addon card from zebronics.
PCI VGA 8MB (*www.zebronics.net/addon_pcivga8mb.asp)

please let me know if anyone is using this type of cards?? and whther it will be helpful in my case?

_SUDE*


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 21, 2010)

that should help, or even an AGP gfx card will help if your mobo has AGP slot, but is the card you mentioned, cheaper than the new board?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2010)

845GLAD does not have AGP (if its intel original)

PCI card might be a solution but they say the data speed is very less that the AGP cards.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 21, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> 845GLAD does not have AGP (if its intel original)
> 
> PCI card might be a solution but they say the data speed is very less that the AGP cards.



Why is Intel Motherboards as always called as ORIGINAL MOTHERBOARD. Are other mobo's are duplicate? What does that original means?

BTW Getting a new Mobo with a AGP slot seems to be a better option. You can even fix a 7900GS AGP version and play some games with it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2010)

^if the board is manufactured by Intel its called "Intel Original". As other boards use Intel chipset and build their own product, hence somehow the concept came that they are not "Original Intel"


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 21, 2010)

^^
  Seems funny but got some point in it.


----------



## sude (Jul 21, 2010)

Well.. This card costs around 350 bucks (SP Road, Bangalore) way below new 845GL mb. (Zebronics - 1400+tax, Millenium - 1800+tax, SPRoad).

I searched the net regarding this card, and comments were not bad.

I think i should be going with this one as my mobo does not an agp slot!

@rajkumar_pb.. i am nt thinking of getting myself a new mb right now as I have plans to get a new system in future... so just a "chalta hai" solution i am searching for!
Do let me know ur point!

_SUDE


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

^^

Well in that case, go with that card. Nice quirk for your problem.


----------



## sude (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi everyone and thanks for providing your help!
I have finally replaced my motherboard with a new one - Zebronics 845 - 1400+tax (Blore)

the system is fine again and running as well..

The external PCI VGA card idea, i dropped!!

_SUDE


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2010)

^^

Great that you got a new one, but dude, seriously you need to upgrade your PC. 845's era is already over.(Even 945's are an extinct in market now-a-days).


----------



## sude (Jul 27, 2010)

@rajkumar... I truly accept your point! 6 months more and my present system would be "Ex"..


_SUDE


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 27, 2010)

^^

A hike in salary..   

Wish you good luck with your current mobo. Keep it safe, it'll be auctioned for million dollars in near future.


----------



## vwad (Jul 27, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> 
> A hike in salary..
> 
> Wish you good luck with your current mobo. Keep it safe, it'll be auctioned for million dollars in near future.


----------



## sude (Aug 13, 2010)

A big  to all of you, helping me out!

Ohh yes, i would preserve this new as well as the damaged old one, that can fetch me too quite a quarter of a million!! lol..

_SUDE


----------

